# Identify this plant



## Inderjeet (Jan 31, 2014)

Can any one identify this plant


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Looks to me like any species of _Persicaria_. More info, please! Where does it come from?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Was thinking the same thing. Lots of species of Persicaria.


----------

